# Au Naturale?



## FatAndProud (Oct 29, 2013)

Ladies & Gentlemen -

I'd like to know what you feel about body hair, especially in women. I'm genuinely curious of the western view of female body hair vs. the "supposed" European view of body hair. I know it's sort of a taboo and an awkward subject, so the poll will remain anonymous. 

We are assuming monogamous relationships, here. lol

However, feel free to post below and explain your opinions! 






~Frida Kahlo (Self-Portrait)~


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 29, 2013)

If I didn't take care of my facial hair situation, I would have exactly the same brows an 'stache as Frida. So I keep at least that under control.

Until I was 18, I used to only find hairless guys attractive. Well... Still have leg hair and some pit hair, but thought facial hair, chest hair, and pubic hair was gross. But then I found myself really attracted to someone with hair in all those places. And I loved it. And now, I really like it, but if my partner was to be hairless, it wouldn't really bother me. 

As for my own body hair... I'm just lazy. Lol. Though partners have never complained about hair if I didn't manage to shave in time. So that was kinda nice. Having body hair never feels icky or dirty to me until I have to get intimate with someone. Though that was probably drilled into my head by the media when I was younger.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 29, 2013)

I am one of those lucky types who has little 'unwanted' facial hair; my eyebrows are naturally quite thin and distant from each other and I have no mustache or beard hair at all. I do have sideburn hair but until I saw an advert for its removal a few years ago I had no idea that it 'wasn't supposed to be there' seeing as how it is part of the hair on your head. *shrugs*

As for hair on the body, I am quite a hairy person in some places. I have very pale skin and my body hair is thick and coarse and black and grows very quickly so it is very stubbly and noticeable. I have pretty average underarms but around my belly button there is quite a lot of dark hair, made even more noticeable by the fact that I completely lack the normal hair trail down the underneath of the belly to the groin that usually comes with that. I have a lot of very thick hair in the groin region as well when it is untamed and probably the worse place for me is my lower legs. They had extremely thick, coarse, jet black hairs that grew incredibly fast and had about three or four hairs coming from each follicle. Because of this I had laser hair removal treatment on my lower legs and belly button which has greatly reduced the thickness of the hair there to a more manageable level. I don't mind my body hair but I don't like the fact that it used to grow back so fast and even after shaving you could see the black spots of the hair under the skin. 

As for body hair on partners, I used to be completely repulse by body hair of any kind but since meeting my partner I have realised that it is nothing bad or anything. I think that as a girl raised solely by women who always shaved everywhere I was just brought up to thing that anybody having body hair was strange and alarming but I know now that that is just silly! I still prefer my partners to have less body hair than average, though I will admit that I like my partner's chest hair!


----------



## Tad (Oct 29, 2013)

My gut instinct on this is that most people are used to certain expectations around body hair, but that few of them hold them all that deeply--that around someone different from what they had expected, they'd soon be so used to it as not to really notice. I could be wrong, I have no data on this at all, it is just my feeling for some reason.

As for me, sure, I'm used to seeing women with most body hair removed, so seeing someone flaunting it would be vaguely distracting at first. On the other hand, I really don't get why it is considered so necessary? To me hairlessness is much more to do with childhood that with femininity.....so in some ways I find it even vaguely disturbing how much our society expects women to hide all signs away of body hair.

Having said that, I admit to being a hypocrite, because I have a lot more trouble being comfortable with male facial hair, which is surely an extremely natural part of being a man.


----------



## bigmac (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm going to have to have to admit I'm a bit of a hypocrite. I'm very happy my wife doesn't have much body or facial hair and what she does have she keeps in check. I on the other hand am covered in hair from head to foot. My wife doesn't seem to mind -- except when I let my beard grow into my chest hair.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 30, 2013)

LOL just totally cringed at beard growing into chest hair lmao


----------



## itjoe (Oct 30, 2013)

Not too picky myself, although prefer somewhat trimmed to un-managed if there is hair.

Same goes for myself, although I prefer less hair, which is tough since I'm irish and italian.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 30, 2013)

For myself, i hate shaving.. I have sparse hair so it's hardly noticeable until there are a couple months of growth.. Hubs likes me hairy. I feel self conscious if my pits are hairy.. mainly due to societal pressures. 

As for my husband/partner. I love facial hair and not too thrilled about back hair but hubs can't grow a beard and has back hair, so there ya go


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 31, 2013)

I like hirsute men. The furrier the better. I remember watching Robin Williams frolicking in the woods in The Fisher King and thinking, 'Yeah, he looks like a little ape, but a sexy little ape....'. As far as me, well, I don't really have any body hair. Even my eyebrows are sparse and I've never had to shave my legs, ever. I can't take credit; I've inherited that from my mom. Maybe it's the contrast that I like.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm sad I didn't put "I don't mind (female partner)" or male..because now, this poll is useless.

Obviously, it's overwhelmingly hairy men = desirable, or I don't care?; hairy women = whoa, no or I don't care?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 31, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm sad I didn't put "I don't mind (female partner)" or male..because now, this poll is useless.
> 
> Obviously, it's overwhelmingly hairy men = desirable, or I don't care?; hairy women = whoa, no or I don't care?


I think when we make polls we always regret the one thing (or the helpful people who remind us of our failings lol) we may have missed. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Extinctor100 (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe you should have made it more of a scale, like "How much hair do you like on your partner?" and made sure it was really clear, like:

A. Chewbacca + Rogaine
B. Sasquatch but plucks
C. Pierce Brosnan naked
D. Me naked
E. Trimmed but not waxed
F. Sphinx Cat


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 31, 2013)

+ 5 for creativity/ingenuity; THE BROSMAN HAIRY MMM. I'd so lick his chest. You don't even know.

Also, still doesn't give me the Male/Female factor I was looking for  I know men prefer hairless women, for the most part. But I'm a numbers/statistics gal and I like to see it lol. 



Extinctor100 said:


> Maybe you should have made it more of a scale, like "How much hair do you like on your partner?" and made sure it was really clear, like:
> 
> A. Chewbacca + Rogaine
> B. Sasquatch but plucks
> ...


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 31, 2013)

I like hairy dudes. Ive always loved long hair and awesome beards, and body hair seems to go with that. Altho lately the few guys Ive been nakey with have hairy faces and naturally very little body hair. The man im completely smitten over (and i just think hes the sexiest creature i have ever laid eyes on) has long hair, bushy beard/stache and like 3 chest hairs haha. His pubes are soft too mmmmm

As for myself, i gave up regullar shaving years ago. I actually grow quite fond of my pit, pube and leg hair. When they grow out they get soft. The aforementioned sexy man told me he loves a nice thick bush so i dont ever feel obligated to shave down there. Plus my pastey Irish skin is sooooooo sensitive and i have exczema and shaving makes it unbearable.


----------



## Piink (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't like facial hair or long hair on my partner (male). Chest hair is OK, but I don't like back hair. And prefer him to keep the pubes trimmed up. 

I keep my legs and pits shaved and trim my pubes. I used to shave my arms as well. 

And I* highly dislike *hairy feet on anyone, male or female.


----------



## penguin (Oct 31, 2013)

I used to shave off all my leg, underarm and pubic hair. Now I let it grow wild and free. I like body hair on men. I have no preference for women's body hair.


----------



## aussie_bloke (Nov 3, 2013)

I personally am not a fan of shaving. I have a beard and moustache, although I do tend to occasionally trim & style the jaw-line of my beard. I have chest hair and leg hair, as well as the netherregions. I have noticed in the last couple of years that there is sparse hair on my shoulders, but not on my back. My head hair is brown while my sideburns, beard and mo' are auburn. As for the rest of me, i'll leave that to the imagination.

As for what I like on females, well im not really a fan of shaven or waxed. I think the indications of maturity and adulthood (in this case - body hair) can be erotically exciting, not just because it can be felt and caressed, but also because maybe it's considered taboo by the mainstreamists. It's nice to be different and individual. Getting to the point, I actually prefer body hair on my (female) partner. As I said, not just to rebel against mainstream society, or to not look like something that shouldn't be on these forums, but also as a sign of laziness. I also love the feel of female hair too, it feels soft and lush, and I let my partner know that I appreciate it, despite her summer habits of offending the public if she doesnt shave.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 12, 2013)

I like fuzzy men. I don't mind hair in the sheets  As for them having facial hair, that's up to them, but I'm not attracted to mega beards.


----------



## Jah (Nov 22, 2013)

I like hairiness, especially on men, although I don't mind it on women either. My husband has hair covering the entire front of his torso and some back hair as well and I like it. I also prefer a man to have facial hair although it isn't a necessity.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 22, 2013)

I could probably be a bearded lady if I didn't pluck, so yeah, I keep that in check. Eyebrows too. Shaving my legs is annoying and I don't do it much in the winter, but if I'm wearing shorts out in public or otherwise showing off my legs, I will shave. The bf doesn't really care either way about any of it.

On the flip side, I love fuzzy guys, especially chest hair and facial hair (though not a fan of full beards). It's very primal and masculine to me.


----------



## DearPrudence (Nov 24, 2013)

As for me, I'm Italian. So...yeah. There's some upkeep & it's painful and annoying, but something I've caved into dealing with regularly.

As for men, I love it. Facial hair, body hair, whatever. So sexy.


----------



## KittyKitten (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm fortunate enough not to have much body hair. I shave my legs, but not my forearms as the hair there is pretty thin and I think it looks cute.

I'm not a fan of bald pubic areas. To me, the pubic area looks very sensual with hair. But too much of it looks nasty. However, I do believe underarm hair should be shaved or at least trimmed.

I love hairy men, especially facial hair, though it depends on the man. For example, I don't like Adam Levine with facial hair. Some guys look best clean shaven, others like my boyfriend look best when they have hair on their face.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 10, 2015)

Well thanks to my German genes, I have to pluck my eyebrows....thanks dad... lol
but thanks to my mom, leg hair is still blonde and very minimal. . I shave my legs, pits and pubes. I cant stand pubic hair on me at all..I usually trim it short to the skin, if I shave too often, I get razor burn and we all know thats no fun.

As far as my preference on men, I must be in a low percentile cuz I dont really like body hair on men and hate facial hair because it so badly irritates my face since I've got very sensitive skin. Ive seen plenty of good looking men with goatees and they are sexy with them but my face cant handle it. 
I definitely prefer a trimmed or shaved pube area on men, just my preference. As for chest hair..I dont really care for a lot..and id be more than happy to shave a man's back for him cuz my preference is none to very little body hair. I dont care about legs or pits or arms. 

A bummer for women with some facial hair is usually because of a hormone imbalance and I'm unfortunately one of them. Since I had to get off the "pill" that I was on (& it was wonderful cuz me facial hair went away) its come back. Anyway, I do have to pluck some but I certainly keep it in check 

Now with that said, I know it sounds picky but if I met Mr Right and he was furrier than I prefer, I dont think it would stop me from persuing a relationship  I'd still most likely tell him no facial hair if he wants me to kiss him lol and would offer to shave/trim his pubes which ive done before and do enjoy it  Amdt yes I enjoy having a guy trim me too but the razor is a bit scary to me cuz well..frankly, I just dont trust ppl lol.


----------



## Mysti Mountains (Jan 13, 2015)

I shave my legs....USUALLY...my underarms.......ALWAYS... and occasionally wax the hardwood floor, but usually I am just trimmed to maybe 1/2 inch. As for my guy....I actually like a hairy chest, some facial hair (I love a goatee) and I love both bald and long hair guys.... back hair? Well.... that's a tough one....but it does give you something to hold onto during wild sex...just a thought


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 13, 2015)

Meh, I don't really care if my partner is hairy or not. Preferably not, but it wont be something that turns me away.


----------



## khrestel (Jan 15, 2015)

In a perfect world I wouldn't have hair anywhere else than on top of my head, nice, trimmed eyebrows and eyelashes. Unfortunately the situation is, that my face pushes out all sorts of odd hairs which I need to pluck. And being finnish means my hair is quite light colored so laser removal doesn't really work. I shave my armpits which I'd like my hubby to do too but he just doesn't care. 

Shaving legs and pubes is quite a burden at this size and I must admit, sometimes I'm lazy, especially wintertime. But I prefer shaved pubes on both men and women. Or at least trimmed but for me personally, shaving them all off is easier than just trim them. Sometimes I get annoyed by my arms and shave them too.

What comes to men, I'm not really into facial hair. Some guys rock goatees but full beard is almost always a turn-off. Hairy chests etc. are ok.


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 16, 2015)

I have to say that with regards to myself, my answer has changed quite a bit from the last time I posted on this topic!

At the moment I pretty much just shave my underarms. I have poor motor control in my hands and shaving my legs inevitably ends up cuts and blood everywhere every single time I do it. I trim my nether regions as well but don't shave them. 

And to be honest, if anyone has a problem with my hairy legs? Eff them. I'm a full grown adult, my body hair is my business.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 21, 2015)

I like men with a hairy chest and arms. I myself have a thyroid issue so I have very little body hair and lucky me the hair on my head is thinning too and I am losing the hair on the outside of my eyebrows


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

In San Francisco, Bush is back.


----------



## wrenchboy (Jan 28, 2015)

I semi-regularly shave my head and have a under chin beard. I grew up during the hair metal days of the 80s/90s and if it werent for bald on top genes I would grow it out long. But in spite of being opposed to give a crap about what the general public thinks I won't go as far to have long hair and bald on top. Sometimes you gotta draw a line somewhere. 
As far as women go I prefer shaved pubes but after a day stubble can get very irritating to me. (Insert your imagination here)
I like long hair on a woman but my wife is still beautiful even with very short hair. Even though I know that she must pluck her chin hair for some reason it grosses me out to see her do it. Other bodily functions and care no problem.


----------

